# Fuel Door Fix (Push lever, will not open)



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

Hey Guys,

When I went to get gas this morning on my '88 Z the fuel door would not open...when I press the lever inside I hear a click but the door will not release.

How do I get it open?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine has the same problem. Basically you have you pull up the carpet in the back, find the cable going to the fuel door (not hard to do) and pull it. Get as close as you can to that side.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

or you can just grab it right behind the door where the spare tire is supposed to be if you don't have one.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> or you can just grab it right behind the door where the spare tire is supposed to be if you don't have one.


 That's what I just said, pretty much.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well there is no carpet there so I thoght you may be talking about a different place. Or at least there is none on mine.


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

If I pull the cable the fuel door works.....so what is the problem with it? Just the handle or is it seized??? 

The hatch works perfect though and it's on the same handle, down for fuel and up for hatch.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I think probably one of the cable holders is broken, so the whole thing moves instead of just the wire inside. That's my best guess, anyway.


----------



## trong_l (Aug 26, 2004)

*Broken Fuel Door*

Have a friend pull on the door slightly while you push on the lever to release the door. If your friend can open the door easily then you have a broken spring. Otherwise the latch is busted. I had both problems. a trip to the junkyard would help, you can use the parts from any years of the Z31.

Good luck.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

trong_l said:


> Have a friend pull on the door slightly while you push on the lever to release the door. If your friend can open the door easily then you have a broken spring. Otherwise the latch is busted. I had both problems. a trip to the junkyard would help, you can use the parts from any years of the Z31.
> 
> Good luck.


just make sure you get a cable from the same model car you have. coupe and 2+2 are different lengths. i had the same problem on my 86. i fixed it with 3 zip ties. one goin around the plastic end of the cable and the other 2 going through that loop and around the metal holder thing. if you need some pics i can shoot some tomorrow.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

mpw991 said:


> just make sure you get a cable from the same model car you have. coupe and 2+2 are different lengths. i had the same problem on my 86. i fixed it with 3 zip ties. one goin around the plastic end of the cable and the other 2 going through that loop and around the metal holder thing. if you need some pics i can shoot some tomorrow.


Yes, do that please. This might be a sticky since a lot of us either have had or will have this problem........


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Flat Blade Screw Driver


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> Flat Blade Screw Driver


Todd, stop posting open ended nonsensical garbage like that. Explain what you mean or don't post.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, do that please. This might be a sticky since a lot of us either have had or will have this problem........


Sorry guys I have not forgoten about the picture of the fuel door fix. I went to take the picture tonight and all 4 sets of batteries I tried were dead. The batteries will be juiced tomorrow and I will shoot the pic in the morning and get it posted asap!!! Once again I apoligize for the delay!!


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

There are 2 zip ties used. One goes around the plastic piece that is molded to the protective cover of the cable. The second goes through the first zip tie like the links on a chain and around the metal arm. I put some pliers on them to get them super tight. I would also recommend lubing up the latch on the fuel door also if it is kinda sluggish just to make for a smooth release. I hope this works for you guys!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

mpw991 said:


> There are 2 zip ties used. One goes around the plastic piece that is molded to the protective cover of the cable. The second goes through the first zip tie like the links on a chain and around the metal arm. I put some pliers on them to get them super tight. I would also recommend lubing up the latch on the fuel door also if it is kinda sluggish just to make for a smooth release. I hope this works for you guys!


Take a larger pic of the whole area too, so we can see the location. Honestly, that could be anywhere in my trunk........


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Somewhere on Z31.com there is an entire thing about this problem and a fix. Or there was...I might search tomorrow for it real quick.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Take a larger pic of the whole area too, so we can see the location. Honestly, that could be anywhere in my trunk........



Here ya go.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, now I know exactly where that is, but why when you pull the lever the fuel door does not open still escapes me. Is it because the whole cable moves, housing and all, as such doing no pulling work, or what......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Somewhere on Z31.com there is an entire thing about this problem and a fix. Or there was...I might search tomorrow for it real quick.


I couldn't find it. Be my guest. I'll sticky this if you don't find anything.

EDIT: Actually, I will anyway. This could prove useful, whether you find a link or not.


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, now I know exactly where that is, but why when you pull the lever the fuel door does not open still escapes me. Is it because the whole cable moves, housing and all, as such doing no pulling work, or what......


It you look at the picture of the cable close up there is a piece of plastic in between the metal swing arm and the bottom half of the cable. This little circle of plastic was originally part of the upper section of the cable. It was connected to the molded plastic part at the of the protective covering for the cable. What happens when you push on the fuel door release is the protective cover is pulled to the front of the car and the piece of plastic that once used to be connected to it pulls on the metal swing arm. This then pulls on the cable to the right and opens the fuel door. When the plastic part breaks away from the rest of the cable there is nothing to pull on the metal swing arm anymore, thus the fuel door doesnt open. I hope this explaniation is clear enough. Later today when I get back to my desktop I will highlight the plastic piece and work with the picture a little to make it a little clearer. On how the motions actually work.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

mpw991 said:


> It you look at the picture of the cable close up there is a piece of plastic in between the metal swing arm and the bottom half of the cable. This little circle of plastic was originally part of the upper section of the cable. It was connected to the molded plastic part at the of the protective covering for the cable. What happens when you push on the fuel door release is the protective cover is pulled to the front of the car and the piece of plastic that once used to be connected to it pulls on the metal swing arm. This then pulls on the cable to the right and opens the fuel door. When the plastic part breaks away from the rest of the cable there is nothing to pull on the metal swing arm anymore, thus the fuel door doesnt open. I hope this explaniation is clear enough. Later today when I get back to my desktop I will highlight the plastic piece and work with the picture a little to make it a little clearer. On how the motions actually work.


Cool thanks, good explanation. :thumbup:


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

i have the same prob and will try some zip ties but for now i get a flat screw driver and pry on it a bit after i push the release switch cause it is just barely catching


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I've got this very same problem too. Except, I screwed it up my self. My push lever worked fine until I pulled on the manual line. That's interesting how you hooked that up. My trunk want open either unless somebody's back there at the same time I pull up. 

Do I need to buy a whole new cable assembly, latch assemble and striker?


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

mpw991 said:


> Here ya go.



The plastic ties was a good idea and works great opening the fuel door but for some reason my dome light wouldn't go out. The light of the dash says the doors are open. I took the ties off and the light went out but I was back to square one. Is there a certain way or trick to this?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> The plastic ties was a good idea and works great opening the fuel door but for some reason my dome light wouldn't go out. The light of the dash says the doors are open. I took the ties off and the light went out but I was back to square one. Is there a certain way or trick to this?


That's a very odd problem. There may have been tension on the hatch release, which will set off the dome light and possibly the door ajar sign too. You might have had the zip ties too tight or not quite in the right place. Might want to do some experimenting. Get a bundle bag of zip ties and go to town..... :thumbup:


----------



## mpw991 (Sep 30, 2004)

*pics*

I had to move the pictures to a different server here they are







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]


----------



## Darkstar (May 31, 2005)

I have the same problem, luckily when i bought the 300 the guy before me was in the process of changing the interior so it has none right now. i can open the fuel door just fine using the cable in the last picture. guy at the pump mocks me tho .


----------



## karriehildebrand (Jan 16, 2017)

My husband is working on my mother-in-law's 1985 300zx. There is a small metal box (about 2"x2", maybe a little bigger) in the rear hatch, passenger's side, under the cargo carpet/padding... we're not sure what it is, but it is completely rusted out. It is attached to the wiring, could be a relay of some sort. We need help figuring out what it is so we can replace it. Unfortunately I don't have the car here, so I can't take a picture of it right now. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow a question in a 12 year old thread for a 32 year old vehicle. I will be blown away if someone can answer this without you supplying a picture.
Here is some visual encouragement for your restoration!
All The Tokyo Auto Salon Datsun That's Fit To Print


----------



## karriehildebrand (Jan 16, 2017)

Yep, I'm new to this forum... I posted this in the wrong place. I've already re-posted in the correct place (I hope), but starting a new thread. There really isn't much else back there in the location I mentioned. And it is the only small metal box... so I'm hoping someone can tell me what it is just by the location and description.


----------

